# Apathy



## Pittzburghkid (Apr 2, 2013)

My wife claims (most likely rightly) that I use too heavy a hand when talking with non-believers or especially cultural Christians. Recently I invited my friend and neighbor to church and she stated that Sunday was her day to sleep in and relax. I replied that I am glad Jesus did not feel that way when it was his appointed time to die for our sins. I said it with a smile but that kind of attitude is prevalent and it really bothers me. You claim Christ but do not go to church, your bible if you own one is collecting dust. I have two questions. How do I witness to someone like that? Do you know any scriptures that deals with apathy and especially the fact that we are to attend a local church?


----------



## SolaSaint (Apr 2, 2013)

I really don't care.


----------



## SolaSaint (Apr 2, 2013)

SolaSaint said:


> I really don't care.



I'm sorry Jeremy, I just had to. lol


----------



## newcreature (Apr 3, 2013)

SolaSaint said:


> I really don't care.


Funny Rick!

Dear Jeremy,

Please keep in mind that not all Christians are in the same place in our walk with Christ. It is possible that your neighbor is distracted by sin. Keep in mind that when you were in sin, the Lord was merciful and kind; therefore you should show that same mercy and kindness to your neighbor.

I have health problems and take a lot of medications. Some Sundays I barely make it to church and I sleep through the entire sermon. It takes everything in me to be able to get out of the house and go. I said this to make the example that you also don't know what else may be going on with your neighbor. Did you offer to give her a ride or invite her family to lunch or dinner after service?

Just try to think of it in this way: you are judging her by what you can see, which isn't a complete picture. She doesn't deserve your kindness, but you will be kind and loving and patient with her because God commands it. You will continue to invite her because you are her witness, and if God willing, one day He may choose to break through her hardened heart or whatever barriers she has that are preventing her from coming to church.


----------



## Andres (Apr 3, 2013)

Jeremy, is your neighbor a Christian? If she isn't then you probably are being a bit heavy-handed with your response. Does she even know why Jesus hung on the cross? 

If your neighbor professes Christ and she truly is simply apathetic or lazy in her church attendance, then I think the best way to encourage her is to love her and continue to extend the invitation. 

Here are some articles that deal with Christians being lax in their church attendance:
I Don't Want to Join the Church! 
Why Christians Should be Regular Church Attendees Part 1 and Part 2


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 3, 2013)

If only perfect witness was used of God, who would be saved? Witnessing I imagine is better than not witnessing.

My pastor uses the word, "winsome," I think that is a useful word. The gospel is an offense, because it is based upon the fact that we are dead sinning sin-lovers. We don't generally like to hear that. Since the offense is already there, there is no need to add to it by boorish behavior. So we should all be winsome, while realizing the gospel is quite likely to offend, anyway.


----------



## Cymro (Apr 3, 2013)

What about, "Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together,
as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another; and so much
more , as ye see the day approaching."
As for apathy, "Go to the ant thou sluggard, consider her ways and be wise."
Some need a goad, others some honey from the Rock, and that's where discernment
and wisdom comes in. A word in season.


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Jeff, thanks for the scripture. Rick...zzzz! I think I am far too arrogant and prideful in my approach. I will pray sincerely for help in sharing the gospel in love.


----------

